# plants from lakes and ponds



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

lately i've been grabbing plants from local lakes and putting them in my aquariums and they have thrived. i'm suprised how well they've grown because the temp in the lakes around here is about 45-50 F. a month ago i put them in at about 3 inches and now they're nearing the top of the tank. has anyone else done this? oh yeah... and i havnt added any ferts for them and they still grow like that.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Im very interested in what others have to say about this, seems like it would be a good idea as long as u make sure u keep all the sails and other crawlys off there..... i may have to try it.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

pics>?


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

i was fishing at the susquehanna river yesterday and saw some plants..i got a few of the same kind but forgot them in the trunk of the car because i was out since 8am till 8pm n i was burnt and tired but if im going out tomorrow im going to grab somemore and tank a pic so someone can id them.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

i'll go take a pic now


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok... i took a pic, but its not letting me upload it. sorry guys.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you wash the plants off or anything? Id just be worried of introducing bacteria and stuff. Other than that Id love to get some of the plants that grow in some of the lakes and ponds near me. Heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Do you wash the plants off or anything? Id just be worried of introducing bacteria and stuff. Other than that Id love to get some of the plants that grow in some of the lakes and ponds near me. Heck of a lot cheaper!


i gave a quick rinse in tap water just to get any snails or any larger animals off of it. never had any problems.
the money factor is what gave me this idea as well.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heres some pics of 2 diff plants from the river:

Plant 1 (i have 2 of the same plants 1 with roots other without)

























































Plant 2

















If you would like anymore pics just ask. and sorry for a lot of pics.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Can you zoom in a little closer I cant se the molecules lol. First few pics gave me a headache others were nice. I have no idea what plant that is. There's a large pond near where I live that has some sweet looking dark green bushy plants that the bass hide in a lot. It only seems to grow about 8" max. I might have to try some out. If others are having succes with local vegetation in their tanks it sems liek a good way to go. Save a lot of money and your tank will definetly be original looking.


----------

